# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  windows embedded چیست؟

## sanaz.dadkhah

سلام میشه یکی از دوستان لزف کنه و بگن که windows embedded چیه؟

----------


## saied_hacker

سیستم عاملی هست که ماکروسافت برای سخت افزار های embedded system ها توسعه داده و روی انها نصب میشه.

حالا embedded system چیه ؟ ( همین سایت انجمنش رو داره و میتونی بری اونجا )
سخت افزارهای که خودشون دارای پردازنده/micro processor هستن و یک کاری از یک سیستم بزرگ رو به صورت مستقل انجام میدن/ یا کلا مستقل هستن.
که میتونه یه سخت افزار توی کیس شما باشه یا نه مثل ساعت هوشمند ، سخت افزار های کنترل ورود و خروج،عابر بانک ها،کارت خوان ها، ....

اینم اردس سایتش هست که میتونی اطلاعات بیشتری و مفید تری پیدا کنی.

----------

